Ask HN: What are the companies which have dropped support for IE11 this year? - yamafaktory
======
yamafaktory
Starting March 15th, 2019 Slack will drop it [https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/115002037526-Suppor...](https://get.slack.help/hc/en-
us/articles/115002037526-Support-for-browsers-and-operating-systems-)

